# Windows 10 Mobile ROMs



## Andertsu (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone has any W10M stock ROM for Lumia 530 DS? I don't know about the 10586 build but the last build I used, before I was forced to go back to WP8.1 after a failed hard reset, was 10149.
Or if I can use ROM of other lumia in my phone without having serious problems (I know it will have some because it wasn't made for the 530 one)


----------



## MrCego (Nov 29, 2015)

We must wait a little until WPInternal get support to Lumia 530 to create a properly dump backup.

For now, it's impossible, sorry.


----------

